# IBO @ Girts Archery



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

You guys have a nice set up! My husband and I had a blast. Can't wait to shoot the next one.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Great shoot, Great Host
Thanks Girts


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for having us. Great shoot!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for putting on such a good shoot. Look forward to shooting there for the 3 r/d leg in March. I'm guessing we'll see more smaller targets?. Remember to play nice. When can we expect to see the scores posted. Thanks again .


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

always a good shoot at girts you guys do a awesome job


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*DOUG where are the scores?*

Great set up and I want to thank the shooters who came from all over to shoot 3D at Girts.
I was team up with some great people who made the trip from OHIO.

It is always great to test your skills against other great shooters but it is even better to meet and compete against great people and new friends.

Can't wait for the next shoot:shade:


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

I really enjoyed that shoot, glad the next one is gonna be indoors too!


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Scores are posted. girtsarchery.com


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*dont see scores posted yet*

Those scores I think you are talking about are from the 1st leg at the club house. Nothing yet on the 2nd leg held at girts as of Monday 8 am


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Tmaziarz said:


> Those scores I think you are talking about are from the 1st leg at the club house. Nothing yet on the 2nd leg held at girts as of Monday 8 am


They are up, click on the 2nd leg!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

it was an awesome shoot and a good time, can't wait for the next one.


----------

